# A propos du jailbreak d'iOS7



## Yayann59 (31 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour bonjour,

Je pense à jailbreaker mon iPhone 4 sous iOS 7.0.4 mais j'aurais auparavant deux questions :

1. J'ai remarqué que beaucoup de personnes se plaignaient d'erreurs au moment du jailbreak, et deux d'entres elles sont revenues très souvent : La première est un blocage sur la pomme d'Apple, et le second un problème avec l'icône d'Evasion 7 qui apparaît en milieu de chemin, et qu'il faut toucher pour finir le jailbreak. La toucher ne fait pas continuer le jailbreak et l'icône reste là. Si je me retrouve face à l'un de ces deux problèmes (et plus particulièrement le premier), que faire ?

2. J'attends iOS 7.1 avec impatience en espérant que les performances de mon iPhone 4 s'améliorent grâce à cette MAJ. Quand Apple proposera iOS 7.1 au public, la mise à jour fera seulement sauter le jailbreak ou cela désactivera mon iPhone ? Dans le second cas, y a t-il moyen de faire disparaître toute trace de jailbreak sans passer par la case restauration avant de passer à iOS 7.1 ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## drs (31 Janvier 2014)

1. Je n'ai eu aucun problème lors du jailbreak de mon iphone lorsque je l'ai fait.
Par contre, j'ai trouvé ça assez instable dans l'ensemble, et pour un gain assez minime (pour moi...certains utilisent beaucoup plus de fonctions du jb que moi)

2. je dirais aucune chance. La politique d'Apple de ces dernières années (se souvenir du passage de l'iphone 3G en iOS4) est de pousser au changement...
Ils ne vont donc pas améliorer la chose sur un iphone 4...


----------



## Yayann59 (31 Janvier 2014)

Mmh tout ça ne répond pas vraiment à mes questions ^^

En ce qui concerne iOS 7.1, j'ai vu des vidéos de test des versions bêtas sur l'iPhone 4 et y a vraiment du mieux en ce qui concerne la fluidité des animations et la réactivité en général


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Janvier 2014)

Les première versions d'Evasion, l'outil pour jailbreaker posait peoblèméavec certains iDevices (en particulier l'iPad 2 et le mini Retina). Depuis la version 1.0.4, pluse souci. Mais fais bien attention de télécharger cette version. Je vois pas mal de 1.0.2 trainer envore sur les sites de téléchargement, et elle peut poser problème.
Quoi qu'il en soit, fais une sauvegarde avant de Jailbreaker.

D'ailleurs tu trouveras la version 1.0.4 ici : evasi0n iOS 7.x Jailbreak - official website of the evad3rs

Par contre pour faire une mise à jour sur un appareil jailbreaké, oui, il faut restaurer.
C'est le côté lourd du truc, mais il n'y a pas une mise à jour tous les 4 matins.
Enfin, en ce qui concerne le Jailbreak de 7.1, les evad3rs disent que pour le moment il sera possible. On ne pourra le savoir vraiment que quand la goldmaster d'iOS 7 sera dispo.


----------



## Yayann59 (31 Janvier 2014)

Tiens je pensais avoir Evasi0n 1.0.4 mais en fait non, merci ! 

Sur Youtube il y a adrianisen qui fait de très bonnes vidéos, à chaque version d'iOS qui sort, que ce soit une bêta ou une MAJ finalisée, il la teste sur tous les iPhones et y a vraiment l'air d'avoir du progrès par rapport à iOS 7.0.4
Comme l'a dit drs plus haut, je sais qu'Apple pousse à passer à des iDevices plus récentes mais il faut déjà en avoir les moyens, ce qui n'est pas mon cas, et puis mon iPhone 4 n'a même pas encore fêté son premier anniversaire donc c'est pas pour tout de suite :X


----------



## drs (31 Janvier 2014)

Yayann59 a dit:


> Comme l'a dit drs plus haut, je sais qu'Apple pousse à passer à des iDevices plus récentes mais il faut déjà en avoir les moyens, ce qui n'est pas mon cas, et puis mon iPhone 4 n'a même pas encore fêté son premier anniversaire donc c'est pas pour tout de suite :X



je te comprends. Je n'ai pas dit que j'étais d'accord avec cette politique


----------



## Yayann59 (31 Janvier 2014)

Qui pourrait bien être d'accord avec ce genre de pratiques après tout ? 

Enfin bref, je vais sûrement tenter le jailbreak d'iOS7, en espérant ne pas me retrouver avec la pomme en permanence... Au pire des cas il est toujours garanti, j'arriverais peut-être à l'échanger


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Janvier 2014)

Yayann59 a dit:


> Qui pourrait bien être d'accord avec ce genre de pratiques après tout ?
> 
> 
> 
> Enfin bref, je vais sûrement tenter le jailbreak d'iOS7, en espérant ne pas me retrouver avec la pomme en permanence... Au pire des cas il est toujours garanti, j'arriverais peut-être à l'échanger




Mais, non, au pire, tu restaures...


----------



## Yayann59 (1 Février 2014)

Je ne suis pas certain de ce que je vais dire mais il me semble qu'une iDevice bloquée sur la pomme n'est plus détectée par iTunes, donc pas de restauration possible. A confirmer !


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Février 2014)

Yayann59 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas certain de ce que je vais dire mais il me semble qu'une iDevice bloquée sur la pomme n'est plus détectée par iTunes, donc pas de restauration possible. A confirmer !




Mais, mais non. Il y a toujours moyen de le mettre en mode restauration ou DFU.


----------



## Yayann59 (2 Février 2014)

Alors c'est parti pour le jailbreak, en espérant que tout se passe bien !


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Février 2014)

Yayann59 a dit:


> Alors c'est parti pour le jailbreak, en espérant que tout se passe bien !




Si c'est pas le cas, on reste à ta disposition...


----------



## Yayann59 (2 Février 2014)

Je vous tiens au courant, merci !


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Février 2014)

Yayann59 a dit:


> Je vous tiens au courant, merci !




Oui, mets nous au jus.
:rose:


----------



## Yayann59 (3 Février 2014)

Je fais ça Mercredi à moins que j'arrive à avoir les custom firmwares d'iOS 6.1.3 et que je fasse le downgrade (voir par ici : http://forums.macg.co/iphone/iphone-4-question-1239857-2.html ).
Je te rassure, dans tous les cas ça me servira un jour ou l'autre, je finirais bien par revenir à iOS7 ^^


----------



## MaitreYODA (3 Février 2014)

Salut,
J'ai un iPhone 5 64Go sous ios 7.0.4 que j'ai jailbreaké il y'a quelques jours, voilà ce qui s'est passé:
Je télécharges Evasi0n pour mac mais mon mac ne veut pas l'ouvrir pour un probleme de compatibilité. Mais heureusement j'avais W7 dessus donc j'ai téléchargé Evasi0n pour windows. J'avais au préalable fait une sauvegarde de mon iPhone.
J'ai donc lancé le jailbreak, appuyé comme demandé sur l'icône Evasion pour poursuivre celui-ci et après j'ai débranché mon iPhone. 
J'étais tout content, je tentais l'expérience du jailbreak, pas d'iPhone resté bloqué sur la pomme MAIS: j'ouvre Cydia et je fais une MAJ d'un paquet puis j'essaie d'installer winterboard. Seulement voilà, aux 3/4 du téléchargement de n'importe quel tweak, le téléchargement s'arrête car "délais dépassé". Si je ne peux rien installer, le jb n'a alors plus aucune utilité...

Je décide donc de restaurer mon iPhone. Mais Bonjour la galère pour réinstaller mes 200 apps de la sauvegarde sur l'iPhone! Ça lui a pris 1 bonne heure...

Mais sinon la restauration s'est bien passée.

Étant quand même insatisfait, je décide de retenter le coup le soir même. 

SUCCÈS!

Cydia est bien là et cette fois-ci fonctionnelle, je n'ai pas fais la fameuse MAJ d'un paquet car je me suis dis que c'etait peut etre lui la cause de ce bug de téléchargment. 

Mais aujourd'hui je suis ravi du jb, j'ai installé pleins de tweaks qui m'apporte vraiment une plus-value au quotidien!

Mais par contre je ne sais a solument pas ce que ça va donné sur un iPhone 4 niveau fluidité. En tout cas chez moi, y'a pas de gros bugs/lags.


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Février 2014)

MaitreYODA a dit:


> Salut,
> J'ai un iPhone 5 64Go sous ios 7.0.4 que j'ai jailbreaké il y'a quelques jours, voilà ce qui s'est passé:
> Je télécharges Evasi0n pour mac mais mon mac ne veut pas l'ouvrir pour un probleme de compatibilité. Mais heureusement j'avais W7 dessus donc j'ai téléchargé Evasi0n pour windows. J'avais au préalable fait une sauvegarde de mon iPhone.
> J'ai donc lancé le jailbreak, appuyé comme demandé sur l'icône Evasion pour poursuivre celui-ci et après j'ai débranché mon iPhone.
> ...




J'ai l'impression que tu as interrompu le jailbreak trop tôt lors de la première fois, non ?
Sinon, je suis bien d'accord avec toi, il ya des tweaks absolument fabuleux. L'imagination des développeurs semble sans limites.
Rien qu'avec NoSlowAnimation, l'iDevice est transformé. Avec Le rajout de controles dans le controle center, pleins d'améliorations de l'interface, l'utilisation poussée de TouchID, calendar for lockscreen, folder enhanczr, multi icon mover, etc, etc... tu as iOS 9.


----------



## MaitreYODA (3 Février 2014)

Ouais c'est bien possible, mais comme il y'avait écrit "done" j'ai débranché l'iPhona alors que celui-ci n'avais pas encore fini de redémarrer me semble-t-il.

Mes tweaks favoris sont:
-barrel (incontournable et assez sympathique)
-springtomize 3: tweaks très bien fini, c'est en quelque sorte un "10tweak en 1"
-activator biensûr!
-bloard (permet d'avoir tous les claviers noirs type spotlight)
-eclipse: j'aime pas trop tout ce blanc dans ios 7, ça me permet d'avoir une interface un peu plus sombre très plaisante
-CCcontrols: pour le centre de contrôle
-hiddensettings
-message customizer (ce vert et bleu ne me plait pas trop dans ios 7...)
-jelly lock 7: tweak assez sympa pour avoir quelques raccourcis sur le lockscreen
-sicarius: marre de fermer toutes les apps une par une dans le multi tache d'ios 7
-SBRotator 7 : indispensable quand l'iPhone me sert de GPS, permet en effet de tenir l'iPhone en mode paysage (meme le springboard!)
-zeppelin (pour avoir batman a la place de "bouygues"
- et enfin videopane (enorme ce tweak) ;  display recorder (capture video) et air blie pour débrider le bluetooth


il y'a quelques autres tweaks mais de moindre importance installés sur mon iPhone.

Je n'ai toujours pas trouvé LE "bon" thème. Donc si vous avez des thèmed à me conseiller, n'hésitez pas!


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Février 2014)

MaitreYODA a dit:


> Ouais c'est bien possible, mais comme il y'avait écrit "done" j'ai débranché l'iPhona alors que celui-ci n'avais pas encore fini de redémarrer me semble-t-il.
> 
> Mes tweaks favoris sont:
> -barrel (incontournable et assez sympathique)
> ...




Ouaip, j'ai les mêmes plus d'autres, sauf bloard et SBrotator 7 que je n'ai pas vu passer et sur lequel je vais me précipiter 
A noter que la version beta de biteSMS pour iOS 7 semble assez aboutie. Pas de soucis avec, en tout cas.


----------



## MaitreYODA (3 Février 2014)

Dans les tweaks indispensables j'ai oublié de cité swipe selection, blurred musicapp, et bien d'autres mais qui ne se voit pas dans les réglages.

J'ai d'ailleurs fais la fameuse MaJ et tout s'est bien passé.

Quand à bite SMS, je l'avais installé juste pour voir si on avait la possibilité d'avoir des bannières sur lesquelles on pourrait directement répondre. Mais c'est malheureusement pas le cas, donc je l'ai désinstallé car je suis oas fan des fenêtres pop up comme ça.

Je vais essayer de créer un fil avec les tweaks que j'ai installé (les meilleurs et plus utiles) ainsi que des photos d'eux. Car il n'y a pas vraiment de fil sur le jailbreak sur macg. (Mise a part un sui date de 2012...)

Je vous compte donc sur vous pour partagez vos tweaks et thèmes car je manque sérieusement de thèmes!


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Février 2014)

Bonne idée ce fil.
Je passerai te voir


----------



## Yayann59 (4 Février 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Bonne idée ce fil.
> Je passerai te voir



De même !

J'ai oublié une question : c'est possible de faire disparaitre toute trace de jailbreak sans faire une restauration ?


----------



## MaitreYODA (4 Février 2014)

"J'ai oublié une question : c'est possible de faire disparaitre toute trace de jailbreak sans faire une restauration ?"

Je crois que non, puisqu'il est impossible de supprimer l'icône cydia sans passer par la restauration.

Pour le fil, je le commencerai dès que j'aurai un peu de temps... Merci d'avance pour vos visites


----------



## Bigdidou (5 Février 2014)

Non, il faut restaurer.
Idem pour mettre à jour


----------



## Yayann59 (5 Février 2014)

Résultat des courses :
Evasi0n 7 se ferme avant la fin du jailbreak et l'icône d'Evasi0n est toujours là... Je précise que j'ai fait toutes les MAJ en OTA, j'ai lu que ça pouvait causer des problèmes :/
EDIT : J'ai essayé de restaurer via iTunes mais une erreur 3004 se présente à chaque fois :/
EDIT 2 : L'iPhone est en cours de restauration avec un autre ordinateur


----------



## MaitreYODA (5 Février 2014)

@Yayann,

Bonne chance! Moi par chance je n'ai eu aucun soucis!


----------



## Yayann59 (5 Février 2014)

Après restauration, le jailbreak s'est parfaitement déroulé


----------



## MaitreYODA (5 Février 2014)

Ca y'est, j'ai créer le fil avec mes principaux tweaks! J'espère que ça vous aidera et que vous pourrez m'aider en me et nous fesant découvrir de nouveaux tweaks!
Je n'ai malheureusement pas réussi à insérer mes screenshots :'( ...


----------

